
Europe’s Famed Bog Bodies Are Starting to Reveal Their Secrets - diodorus
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/europe-bog-bodies-reveal-secrets-180962770/?no-ist
======
photoJ
Neat video of Clark photographing them for Nat. Geographic. He slowly and
interactively builds the lighting scheme as he goes along.
[https://youtu.be/vCxJ8-Rpv4o?t=350](https://youtu.be/vCxJ8-Rpv4o?t=350)

